# Helicopter Stuff and Things



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

General helicopter discussion. Post pictures or talk about whatever


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

.


----------



## TXmed (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

BK117, EC145, MD902

Lot of money on one helipad


----------



## E tank (Apr 25, 2020)

How about some captions?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these are EC135 P2. Ive worked both these aircraft, currently in a green and blue for the last year (though not that specific one, im in a P2+ now)


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

Honolulu Fire Department Air 1 







MD500D NOTAR. Used primarily for Search and Rescue. Can only sling load non ambulatory patients on a litter (an ambulatory patient can sit inside) or sling load a Bambi Bucket for brush fire water drops. Closest thing we have to air ambulance here. Air 1 plucks patient off the mountainside/ocean, flies them to a waiting ground ambulance for transportation. 

Air 1 is staffed 24/7. They just stood up Air 2 (identical airframe) during "daylight hours only", plans to get a third helicopter mostly as a spare for maintenance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 4936


Agusta 109E Power. Not the best for patient access but much better access than a 407. What it lacks in patient accessibility it does make up for in speed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu Fire Department Air 1
> View attachment 4942
> View attachment 4943
> 
> ...


REACH/AMR/GMR has a rotor EMS somewhere in the Hawaii area, not sure where it is based out of.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> REACH/AMR/GMR has a rotor EMS somewhere in the Hawaii area, not sure where it is based out of.


OK, correction, its the only air ambulance to respond on island. There is Inter-island transports (so if you wreck on Maui, you can still get to the Trauma Center here). They're probably based at Honolulu International (HNL). 

Some years ago, we used to be able to call up Army National Guard UH-60 MEDEVAC helicopters but that was suspended after they kept getting deployed and weren't available anymore.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 25, 2020)

How old are the BK117s? They aren’t produced anymore correct?

Wish we had more variety than A-Stars and 407s here.


----------



## TXmed (Apr 26, 2020)

@Tigger I believe they just turned the old BK 117 into the EC-145, and now they turned them into the H-145 T2 model. Supposed to be legitness. We still fly the EC-145, great aircraft, we've just put alot of miles on them.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahhhh, flying around the Philippines in a ST 212 or 214. Multi-patient, hoist ops, NVG...had so much fun and gained some serious experience during that time period. Being on the larger size, I do love the roominess of those birds.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 26, 2020)

Tigger said:


> How old are the BK117s? They aren’t produced anymore correct?
> 
> Wish we had more variety than A-Stars and 407s here.



Most still around were produced in the late 80s. They are fantastic helicopters for HEMS and are still heavily used worldwide. The EC145 (BK117c2) is current generation of the airframe however unless it is an E model I wouldn't be too eager to transition to it. Parts availability has been issue for a while now and it is probably long overdue for us to retire them tho. 

I understand the economics of single engines and that they work for a large majority of flights however there is nothing like flying in twin engine that was purpose built for doing work. 

Our BK117 with the children's program EC145


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

I am not a flight medic by any means, but in Delaware, flying with DSP in their 407 was not fun. I equate attempting to do patient care in it as riding in the back seat of a Chevy chevette, while all of your drunk friends are crammed in trying to get a ride home from the bar.

I am also a bigger guy. 6’2”, 240. It was a tight squeeze for me. 

We frequently flew with them if we had RSIed a patient on the ground or they were going to need anything while in flight. I almost always gave the flight to my smaller partner. The fun and thrill wore off quickly for me.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 26, 2020)

Quality vs Quantity. When other companies can operate 3 Bell 206 bases for the cost of one BK117 it is hard to compete when every rural hospital wants a helicopter sitting on their helipad.

Back in the glory days of having a fleet of BK117s flying 100s of flights a month


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Most still around were produced in the late 80s. They are fantastic helicopters for HEMS and are still heavily used worldwide. The EC145 (BK117c2) is current generation of the airframe however unless it is an E model I wouldn't be too eager to transition to it. Parts availability has been issue for a while now and it is probably long overdue for us to retire them tho.
> 
> I understand the economics of single engines and that they work for a large majority of flights however there is nothing like flying in twin engine that was purpose built for doing work.
> 
> Our BK117 with the children's program EC145


I like the comfort of a second engine in an IFR program. 

Our pilots are currently being 407 trained due to a shortage of 135 spares, but at least we wont give up any speed. 206's must be awful on long legs.


----------



## TXmed (Apr 26, 2020)

@GMCmedic I used to fly in 206/407 down by the border of Mexico and very rural Texas, yea I dont miss it. The 145's give me everything I could need in HEMS. Although........them aw169 be looking Fuego


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 26, 2020)

The 407s area great if you don’t have to do anything to your patient at all during transport. Otherwise they are not great for HEMS. From what I have been hearing from crews, the EC130 is one of the better single engine ships for HEMS.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The 407s area great if you don’t have to do anything to your patient at all during transport. Otherwise they are not great for HEMS. From what I have been hearing from crews, the EC130 is one of the better single engine ships for HEMS.


The 130 is just a beautiful helicopter in my opinion.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## chrls (Apr 28, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 4936


Looks like BFE. Actually just Palm Springs.


----------



## chrls (Apr 28, 2020)

Helicopter-ing. Vaguely HEMS related.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 30, 2020)

Both of my work ships. We rotate through the 3 bases in our region. 2/3 of them being contract bases, one for Hopkins, one for Children’s National. Both new 145’s.


----------



## VFlutter (May 10, 2020)




----------



## CANMAN (May 12, 2020)

VFlutter said:


>



Good looking BK, is your A/C stupid cold? The BK's seem to have a much better A/C compressor then the 145's.


----------



## VFlutter (May 12, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Good looking BK, is your A/C stupid cold? The BK's seem to have a much better A/C compressor then the 145's.



The A/C is pretty good but still lacks in the summer humid heat. Will be like a rain forrest with all the condensation from the vents when on full blast.


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2020)

Scott33 said:


> View attachment 4944



Do I know you? Do you work for LS?


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Scott33 (May 12, 2020)

medichopeful said:


> Do I know you? Do you work for LS?



Negative. But I have seen them in and around the Yale / Bridgeport area.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2020)

medichopeful said:


> View attachment 4985



Is this the pad at Backus?


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is this the pad at Backus?



It is indeed!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2020)

medichopeful said:


> It is indeed!



Crazy. I recognized that. I grew up in Norwich. Back in the day, Backus wasn't much better than a critical access hospital.


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Crazy. I recognized that. I grew up in Norwich. Back in the day, Backus wasn't much better than a critical access hospital.



Small world!  It's now a Level III trauma center, and LIFE STAR 2 is based there.  They're a pretty robust hospital now.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CANMAN (May 18, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> View attachment 4998



What half face piece respirator is that/how are the comm’s routed and working? We have had difficulties with our Dragers.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> What half face piece respirator is that/how are the comm’s routed and working? We have had difficulties with our Dragers.



That is the Ops-Core LPPR . Microphone is pre-installed in the respirator and plugs directly into the helmet just like the boom mic. Works great, clear communication.  Really like it so far, only downside is the p100 filter is proprietary but hasn't been an issue as they have been easily available. Might be able to make another style bayonet filter work.






Here is another option from Tiger Performance that is NIOSH approved and uses commercially available filters 





						Pilot Helmet Respirator Masks | Helicopter Pilot Breathing Masks
					

Browse our collection of pilot breathing masks online at Tiger Performance. These pilot helmet respirator masks include P100 filtration and more.




					tigerperformance.com


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2020)

Somehow found "Air Ambulance ER" on youtube, a really well done and minimal dramatized show up English flight services. Medic/Doctor crew combo looks pretty sweet.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## CANMAN (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## VFlutter (Jun 28, 2020)

Got a new DSLR. Working on getting better pictures for education and social media


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dat booty


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dat booty
> View attachment 5030


You do realize we have a no porn rule here, right?
🤣


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mercy's new Bell525 looks LEGIT. Makes the AW109/119 look cramped.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 8, 2020)

MedicJon88 said:


> Mercy's new Bell525 looks LEGIT. Makes the AW109/119 look cramped.


Which program? You got a pic? 525 is a bit overkill IMO for civilian HEMS. Kinda like MSP in their AW139’s, but don’t get me started.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2020)

MedicJon88 said:


> Mercy's new Bell525 looks LEGIT. Makes the AW109/119 look cramped.


If you are referring to Mercy Air In CA/NV, there are no Bell 525. We have the 407, 109, 119, 135, 145, 412 (military contract), BK117 (military contract), and a 430 (that is being replaced with a 145).


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 8, 2020)

that is the Vegas strip under NVGs.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 8, 2020)

Photo shoot over Red Rocks National Park for Mercy 7 based south of the Vegas Strip.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 9, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> View attachment 5038
> 
> that is the Vegas strip under NVGs.


Looks like someone threw a chem light in front of you.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 9, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like someone threw a chem light in front of you.


The picture doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## TXmed (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 10, 2020)

TXmed said:


> View attachment 5041


What is it with flying chemlights these days?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 10, 2020)

Made another visit to one of those rare destinations.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 12, 2020)

A source in the Northern Ohio Area says this program is dual pilot.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 12, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> A source in the Northern Ohio Area says this program is dual pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup Cleveland Metro LifeFlight, dual pilot and they're a Metro Aviation program. Good program, and hats off to that pilot. That is exactly how I would want that scenario to end!


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 12, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Yup Cleveland Metro LifeFlight, dual pilot and they're a Metro Aviation program. Good program, and hats off to that pilot. That is exactly how I would want that scenario to end!



What is this crash? I didn't hear anything about it?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 12, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> What is this crash? I didn't hear anything about it?


I was told it didnt make the local news. I think it was on July 4th or 5th.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 13, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I was told it didnt make the local news. I think it was on July 4th or 5th.



That picture mentions a fatality?  What happened?  Looks like he struck something?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 13, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> That picture mentions a fatality? What happened? Looks like he struck something?


According to facebook there was not a fatality, the original post said no injuries. I dont know why that word is in the link, the link didnt work anyway. 

They hit a contruction fence with the rotor disc on takeoff.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 13, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> According to facebook there was not a fatality, the original post said no injuries. I dont know why that word is in the link, the link didnt work anyway.
> 
> They hit a contruction fence with the rotor disc on takeoff.


Thanks for the update


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 14, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> According to facebook there was not a fatality, the original post said no injuries. I dont know why that word is in the link, the link didnt work anyway.
> 
> They hit a contruction fence with the rotor disc on takeoff.



Sounds like they picked up that construction black mesh fence with the rotor arch during lift (FOD) and were able to set it down from fairly minimal altitude. Skids did exactly what they/re supposed to do.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 14, 2020)

A lot of people do not realize how significant the increase in rotor-wash can be with a dual engine aircraft.  It is not uncommon for us to land at hospital helipads that station a 206/407 and blow FOD all over that is too close to the pad and we usually get the response "Well that never happens when our helicopter lands". One hospital had motorcycle parking next to the helipad until we blew one over, oops.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A lot of people do not realize how significant the increase in rotor-wash can be with a dual engine aircraft.  It is not uncommon for us to land at hospital helipads that station a 206/407 and blow FOD all over that is too close to the pad and we usually get the response "Well that never happens when our helicopter lands". One hospital had motorcycle parking next to the helipad until we blew one over, oops.


And some of us worked smash and crash crew under SH-53's and CH-46's.  Have yet to meet a civilian HEMS unit with equivalent rotor wash.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A lot of people do not realize how significant the increase in rotor-wash can be with a dual engine aircraft. It is not uncommon for us to land at hospital helipads that station a 206/407 and blow FOD all over that is too close to the pad and we usually get the response "Well that never happens when our helicopter lands". One hospital had motorcycle parking next to the helipad until we blew one over, oops.



We encounter a lot of 206 pilots that either dont know that or dont care, we do a lot of go arounds for open doors, we blew a moped over recently, that was kind of funny.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Made another visit to one of those rare destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great view! From what I have found, that brick/castle-looking building at the bottom right is the McKinley Classical Leadership Academy High School.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 15, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A lot of people do not realize how significant the increase in rotor-wash can be with a dual engine aircraft.  It is not uncommon for us to land at hospital helipads that station a 206/407 and blow FOD all over that is too close to the pad and we usually get the response "Well that never happens when our helicopter lands". One hospital had motorcycle parking next to the helipad until we blew one over, oops.


At my last program we flew 430's for the first couple years I was there. The difference between the space that machine required compared to the surrounding programs' A-Stars and 206's was an issue sometimes.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 15, 2020)

I miss flying around in my 212 and 214. The "big man's" choice platform....LOL


----------



## TXmed (Jul 15, 2020)

@Carlos Danger the rotor wash on them 430s was no joke


----------



## MMiz (Jul 16, 2020)

I appreciate the chat, but I'm going to need to see more pictures of helicopters.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2020)

PD was nice enough to close down the road in front of the hospital for us to land at since there was no pad.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## VFlutter (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

MMiz said:


> I appreciate the chat, but I'm going to need to see more pictures of helicopters.



Now we know how to distract MMiz.  🚁


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Crew unharmed in July 4 crash that damaged Metro Life Flight at Wayne County Airport
					

Metro Life Flight released details of a helicopter crash on July 4 when unsecured construction debris at the Wayne County Airport were sucked into the rotors upon takeoff, Metro Life Flight said in a release.




					www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> BK117, EC145, MD902
> 
> Lot of money on one helipad
> View attachment 4940


I saw the 145 today, or at least one of them at downtown. Thats a nice paint scheme.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmm... interesting. 

So my Department currently has 3 helicopters, all 3 MD520 NOTAR (basically single engine Little Birds with the ducted fan instead of a tail rotor).

We currently have 2 pilots (the third bird allows for maintenance to be done while still keeping 2 aircraft available.) Air 1 is available 24/7, Air 2 is eventually supposed to be that way too, but I believe is still currently daytime only.

They just put out an internal Special Notice recruiting for a new pilot. 

Rumor circulating right now is also that they're looking at buying a "twin engine" helicopter... do those MD500 series have a twin engine option? I don't suppose we'd actually get something like a Firehawk as cool as that would be lol 

Guess time will tell if anything actually comes out of that...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... interesting.
> 
> So my Department currently has 3 helicopters, all 3 MD520 NOTAR (basically single engine Little Birds with the ducted fan instead of a tail rotor).
> 
> ...


The twin engines are typically in larger helicopters. Your typical ones that fire uses can be EC135, EC145, Bell 212/412, Agusta 139/169, and the S-76.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... interesting.
> 
> So my Department currently has 3 helicopters, all 3 MD520 NOTAR (basically single engine Little Birds with the ducted fan instead of a tail rotor).
> 
> ...



If they want to stick with MD it would likely be a MD902


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 20, 2020)

You better put in for the pilot position.  LIVE MY DREAM!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> You better put in for the pilot position.  LIVE MY DREAM!!!


That's definitely the dream lol. Especially if that rumored twin engine comes to pass, we might actually start MEDEVAC flights (with our MD520s we're limited to only sling loading litter off a mountainside to a waiting ground ambulance). 

But yeah I'm already seriously thinking or Re-enlisting Guard or Reserves specifically for Warrant Officer Flight School which would then be a shoe in for future pilot positions, especially when I'm too old for dragging hoses (which is still plenty of fun at the moment, give it 5-10 years lol)


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m considering being a flight medic as my end goal for EMS. How busy are flight medics? Also how would you use a Chinook for HEMS? Those things are big.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> I’m considering being a flight medic as my end goal for EMS. How busy are flight medics? Also how would you use a Chinook for HEMS? Those things are big.


How busy you are just depends on your service, just like ground EMS.

Chinooks aren’t used for civilian HEMS. Way too big and way too expensive.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 20, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> How busy you are just depends on your service, just like ground EMS.
> 
> Chinooks aren’t used for civilian HEMS. Way too big and way too expensive.


They have federal grants for ambu-busses.  I bet someone could write a grant for a ambu-bus chinook!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> They have federal grants for ambu-busses.  I bet someone could write a grant for a ambu-bus chinook!


Good luck finding a hospital helipad that can handle that


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 20, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Good luck finding a hospital helipad that can handle that


Most couldn't even handle a Blackhawk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 20, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Good luck finding a hospital helipad that can handle that


Just have them hover?


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 20, 2020)

Blackhawks aren’t that big.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Blackhawks aren’t that big.


They are far bigger than the vast majority of HEMS models. They also weigh more than 3 times as much. May not be an issue on a ground level pad however if you land that on a rooftop pad not designed for that much weight, you and a lot of people can have a very bad day.

Not to mention the distance between the front and rear gears wouldn’t allow it to fit on some of the pads I have been on.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not to mention the distance between the front and rear gears wouldn’t allow it to fit on some of the pads I have been on.



Just short haul them to the pad. Duh.


----------



## E tank (Nov 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Good luck finding a hospital helipad that can handle that


Lots of trauma centers have parks/ sport fields/freeways basically next to them. Not an elevator ride to the OR but in that kind of event, better than any alternative...it's a good idea...


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 21, 2020)

They are already factored into planning for disasters.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Bullets (Nov 2, 2021)

E tank said:


> Lots of trauma centers have parks/ sport fields/freeways basically next to them. Not an elevator ride to the OR but in that kind of event, better than any alternative...it's a good idea...


Thhree hospitals i deal with that have rooftop pads are rated for heavier frames. We have Coast Guard air wings so theyre rated for Jayhawks and Dolphins if they pick someone out of the ocean and fly them into a trauma unit. If they can land a Jayhawk id assume they can land a blackhawk?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 2, 2021)

Blackhawks routinely practice with the rooftop helipads in our area since Ft Campbell is home to the 101st and 160th. 

Typically they just balance the back wheel on the pad and don't completely touch down. Per our former Chinook pilots, they could do the same without causing damage to the pads


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2021)

Search and Rescue for a lost dirt biker




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2021)

Brush fire water drops


----------



## FiremanMike (Dec 6, 2021)

Took a trip to Nashville a few weekends ago just for a fun getaway.. 

My wife bought us one of those "helicopter tours", just a little R44 and a quick trip around Nasvhille.

As soon as we started lifting, I was like "ohp.. yeah I missed that feeling"


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 6, 2021)

FiremanMike said:


> Took a trip to Nashville a few weekends ago just for a fun getaway..
> 
> My wife bought us one of those "helicopter tours", just a little R44 and a quick trip around Nasvhille.
> 
> As soon as we started lifting, I was like "ohp.. yeah I missed that feeling"


I actually recommend to a lot of my patients that are experiencing their first helicopter ride in HEMS, to go down to Nashville or St Louis when they're healthy and take those tours for the view.

Nashville is one of my favorites to fly into at night.


----------



## FiremanMike (Dec 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I actually recommend to a lot of my patients that are experiencing their first helicopter ride in HEMS, to go down to Nashville or St Louis when they're healthy and take those tours for the view.
> 
> Nashville is one of my favorites to fly into at night.


It was a decent trip, obviously way too short for my liking, but nice views for sure!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2022)

Local News ran a story, complete with an interview with one of our Battalion Chiefs, about how the Department wants to buy a new $12 Million helicopter. 

Aaaand all they say said is its a twin engine, big enough to load a patient inside (vs the sling load we have to do with our current MD520...) 

No other details on what model though 😭


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 22, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Local News ran a story, complete with an interview with one of our Battalion Chiefs, about how the Department wants to buy a new $12 Million helicopter.
> 
> Aaaand all they say said is its a twin engine, big enough to load a patient inside (vs the sling load we have to do with our current MD520...)
> 
> No other details on what model though 😭


I would imagine HEMS has a much more prevalent mission in Hawaii?  Probably justifies spending more for a better aircraft?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 22, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Local News ran a story, complete with an interview with one of our Battalion Chiefs, about how the Department wants to buy a new $12 Million helicopter.
> 
> Aaaand all they say said is its a twin engine, big enough to load a patient inside (vs the sling load we have to do with our current MD520...)
> 
> No other details on what model though 😭








That's a cute helicopter and all, but I think something bigger would suit you guys better.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> I would imagine HEMS has a much more prevalent mission in Hawaii?  Probably justifies spending more for a better aircraft?


I know there's a fair bit of Fixed Wing and the like bringing patients in from the outer islands to the main hospital here at Queens for example.

But as far as regular 911 responses here, its pretty much all ground ambulance based. The helicopter mostly picks up people off the mountains or out of the ocean and then flies them to an ambulance waiting at the LZ for transport to the hospital. 

I know Queens (the main hospital) does have a helipad as the Coast Guard, when they pick someone up can/will fly straight there, and back in the day we used to have arrangements with the military where they'd actually provide MEDEVAC helicopters for 911 HEMS usage, but that ended like 10, 20 years ago.


CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5496
> 
> 
> That's a cute helicopter and all, but I think something bigger would suit you guys better.


I wish! That would be super awesome to have here... Even discounting MEDEVAC we could use that water tank capability, way better than our current Bambi buckets for Brush fire water drops haha

Though I half suspect we'll end up getting something more like an MD 902, basically just a slightly larger version of our 520, especially since they can keep the NOTAR feature


----------



## Jim37F (May 21, 2022)

Maui Fire Department is getting a brand new helicopter. A BK117-850D2.









						Maui Fire Department gains new aircraft to battle fires, save more lives
					

The new Air 1 helicopter comes at a perfect time as the county sees alarming numbers of wildfires.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				










I wonder if this is the unnamed twin engine model our Dept is looking at as well. Maui also flies the MD520 same as ours, although they have conventional tail rotors, ours have NOTAR, so I wonder if we'll stick with that or not, haven't heard anything specific


----------



## CCCSD (May 21, 2022)

Droolllllll…..


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 9, 2022)

GMCmedic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indianapols?


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 9, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Good luck finding a hospital helipad that can handle that


Any hospital that lands on the roof of the parking garage can land a Chinook,  besides that just land them on the street in front:  drivers will stop.  Of course you can do a low hover and drop the back ramp, 30 deg down angle.  Had a pilot tell me that they could hover over my ambulance and have the crew walk down the ramp.   I dared them to do it,  Captain said no


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 9, 2022)

I wish I could take pictures today,  we have 6 chinooks,  8 Blackhawks, and 6 Apaches, sitting 1/4 mile from my station
If needed we could use any of the Blackhawks or Chinooks for Medevac Missions.   That would freak out the hospitals.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2022)

johnrsemt said:


> Any hospital that lands on the roof of the parking garage can land a Chinook,  besides that just land them on the street in front:  drivers will stop.  Of course you can do a low hover and drop the back ramp, 30 deg down angle.  Had a pilot tell me that they could hover over my ambulance and have the crew walk down the ramp.   I dared them to do it,  Captain said no


All helipads have weight ratings clearly printed on the pad along with max rotor diameter. If the operators helicopter does not meet those criteria they should not be landing there as the pad was not designed or build to hold more weight. The Chinook has an empty weight of over 24,000lbs. That is more than double of the heaviest civilian HEMS airframes when they are at their max T/O weight. 

You also can not just land a helicopter in front of every hospital. You start to have these pesky little things like power poles, street lights, traffic lights, other buildings, street signs that don’t mix well with rotor blades. Are there hospitals where you can do that? Yes. I have done it several times but the vast majority of our hospitals are not in locations where that is possible/safe to do so. 

This is civilian HEMS. This isn’t the military in the Middle East.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 13, 2022)

Just a couple of photos from when I went to visit London HEMS  😍
Bloody awesome.  It sure is a great view from the RLH.
I forgot to ask why they do not use a winch-capable machine.  I would imagine in the very densely built up metropolis of London that would be quite handy cf trying to find some place to land every single time, which can often be a problem.  I wonder.  Probably because a big winch-capable machine and specialist crew to do it is too hard to maintain when not also doing SAR-type retrieval too.  Fair.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Not going to lie, this video is rather bittersweet.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 15, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5521
> 
> Not going to lie, this video is rather bittersweet.


Are you done flying, or just going to a different place?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Are you done flying, or just going to a different place?


Hall ambulance has put an end to their HEMS program. The helicopter is probably heading to paint to remove the Hall design and put the standard Air Methods designs on it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 15, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hall ambulance has put an end to their HEMS program. The helicopter is probably heading to paint to remove the Hall design and put the standard Air Methods designs on it.


Cat's outta the bag. I was going to wait until July 1st out of respect for all parties involved, but yes, this. 

@Carlos Danger I'm staying put, but separating from my current employer come the 1st of next month.

And correct, this was the last video shot of our aircraft's paint scheme. I was actually quite fond of it. 

Look closely and you can see the generic check-airmen flight suit worn by the ferry-flight pilot.


----------



## IFRMedic (Jun 16, 2022)

Is any of the med crew staying with hall?  also - welcome to the big leagues. I'm no longer there, but i think you will like what AMC has to offer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2022)

IFRMedic said:


> Is any of the med crew staying with hall?  also - welcome to the big leagues. I'm no longer there, but i think you will like what AMC has to offer.


That is the plan, to absorb all med crew members wanting to move over to AMC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> That is the plan, to absorb all med crew members wanting to move over to AMC.


You guys just took the spare Zoll X series and Hamilton T1 from my base


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 17, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You guys just took the spare Zoll X series and Hamilton T1 from my base


//shrugs// I asked, they’re keeping all of our med equipment for the ground unit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> //shrugs// I asked, they’re keeping all of our med equipment for the ground unit.


That’s what I figured was happening when our clinical director came to pick it all up. Sounds like they are also making more of our employees get their Kern license so they can cover any open shifts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 17, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That’s what I figured was happening when our clinical director came to pick it all up. Sounds like they are also making more of our employees get their Kern license so they can cover any open shifts.


Yeh, they’re talking jump crew shifts for our areas as well. So the Central Valley and Coast.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Aprz (Jun 18, 2022)

I wouldn't mind working in Kern County.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 18, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I wouldn't mind working in *Korn* County.


I’m certain the opportunity will, at some, present itself.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2022)

there’s a kernel of truth there. Opportunities always pop up.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 18, 2022)

Butter than Kansas or New Mexico, lol.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 18, 2022)

Boooooooooooo!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Boooooooooooo!!!


Doughnut bee a spoil sprout


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 18, 2022)

Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## ghost02 (Jun 19, 2022)

Sad to see it go, but I’m sure you’ll all enjoy AMC. There are definitely worse flight companies to be at.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 21, 2022)

Big investment from central government to move Zed to all dual engine helicopters.  I imagine we'll see a reduction in the overall number but replacement with dual engine all IFR dual pilot large aeromedical machines like the AW169.  I'd also imagine they'll get medically-led crewing rather than just an ambo.

Info here https://www.health.govt.nz/new-zeal...rent-work/transforming-air-ambulance-services


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 20, 2022)

Alpha:


VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5521


Omega:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

